# What da problem is?



## nova564t (Jan 27, 2011)

These have been in 12/12 for 5 weeks now and the buds are completely different from all my previous plants. Did they hermi??

View attachment unbud 001.jpg



View attachment unbud 002.jpg

This is what all my others looked like after just a couple weeks in bloom.
View attachment 7-12 002.jpg


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't see anyting it the pics that looks like hermie but a close pic would be better to look at.


----------



## Locked (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't see anything hermie related but it seems like your bud growth is slow...at 35 days I wld expect more bud development. But honestly it is tough with thos pics...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello Nova 

What are your temps?

eace:


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 27, 2011)

light leaks possible?

they could explode any day but for 5 weeks they definetly slow for some reason.


----------



## nova564t (Jan 27, 2011)

I've changed nothing from previous grows, they usually flower at the tops but this time they seem to spitting out hairs all along the stems, with no pronounced flower at the top, the leaves all seem to be producing trichromes, so I'm not too worried just not the same as before. My temps never get above 85 with lights on, down to 67 at dark.


----------



## Locked (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I see nothing in those pics to suggest your plant has hermied.


----------



## nova564t (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 27, 2011)

Is your flowering space 100% dark?  A constant light leak could certainly delay flowering, without necessarily causing it to hermie.

What strain are these?  Where did you get the seeds?


----------



## nova564t (Jan 27, 2011)

The strain is Puna Budder,I have never grown from seed, always just clones from previous plant, and I have missed closing off my room a few times, allowing light in for up to an hour after dark time.


----------



## nova564t (Jan 31, 2011)

Well the verdict is I'm an idiot!! I took a look at my light timer this morning and found 2 or 3 of the tabs that control on/off were pushed in causing my lights to come on for up to 1 1/2 hours during my dark time. I must have bumped it at some point.:hitchair: :hairpull: :bolt: :doh:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 31, 2011)

well atleast you know now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Well the verdict is I'm an idiot!! I took a look at my light timer this morning and found 2 or 3 of the tabs that control on/off were pushed in causing my lights to come on for up to 1 1/2 hours during my dark time. I must have bumped it at some point.:hitchair: :hairpull: :bolt: :doh:



Now, THAT is the kind of thing that will cause hermies.  Keep a very good eye out for nanners on your girls.


----------



## nova564t (Jan 31, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Now, THAT is the kind of thing that will cause hermies. Keep a very good eye out for nanners on your girls.


Thanks THG I will keep an eye on them!


----------



## Alistair (Jan 31, 2011)

I've always been afraid of doing that with my timer.  Hopefully, your plant will not turn hermie on you.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

Heres my freaky plant now that its been a week since I fixed my timer. Notice all the single fingered leaves at the top. I hope it starts to bulk up soon
View attachment wierd buds 005.jpg


View attachment wierd buds 001.jpg


View attachment wierd buds 002.jpg


View attachment wierd buds 003.jpg


View attachment wierd buds 004.jpg


----------



## nova564t (Feb 16, 2011)

Heres some updated pics of my mentally challenged plant, It doesnt seem to be producing tricrhomes the way it should, but it is flowering now so I think it'll be OK!! Please let me know what you guys think!! This is 16 days since fixing light timer.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 16, 2011)

give her some more time...she will bulk up but its going to take some time since she was vegging then flowering then vegging and now reverting. You will notice bigger buds when the chop comes but she will take some time to finish now that shes just getting back into flower. Hopefully no nanners will pop....if they dont you got some good genes there...might wanna think about dusting some of the lower branches soon. If come to find out those plants didnt produce any male branches odds are is it would make a good hybrid down the line...food for thought.



keep um green!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 16, 2011)

I believe those single leaves you see sticking out like that from the top of the plant are an indication the plant is trying to re-veg.  I am not sure what will happen to her now but keep an eye on her in case she does hermie.  The light change obviously changed her growth.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 16, 2011)

I perpetually clone this strain I got the original plant a year and a half ago, and it has a huge family of clones that I and several friends are keeping going. I was told by someone else that it must be a very stable strain having gone through that light disaster without turning hermi. It sure is a stoney strain, better than anything I can get at the dispensaries around here. Thanks for comments TOA, Sensistar.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 16, 2011)

Plant was definitely re-vegging.

Better adjust your calendar as far as finish date.  Should end up with some good buds if they don't hermi.  Good Luck with them!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't be surprised if it grows in a circle at the top. It will come out of it if it does, but I set my time back a long way for doing that. It turned out to be good smoke, but looked really strange for a few weeks.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 16, 2011)

Re-vegging that makes sense, so this strain usually takes around 60 days to bloom, ya think I start over from day 1 after light correction?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah maybe just a little after a week or so... looking good tho man, keep it up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 17, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> I perpetually clone this strain I got the original plant a year and a half ago, and it has a huge family of clones that I and several friends are keeping going. I was told by someone else that it must be a very stable strain having gone through that light disaster without turning hermi. It sure is a stoney strain, better than anything I can get at the dispensaries around here. Thanks for comments TOA, Sensistar.



You are not out of the woods yet.  A plant can hermie at any time and you still have a long ways to go.  Your flowering starts when you fixed your timer.  The longer light periods during the dark caused her to reveg, so you may be okay, but don't quit looking for nanners.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 17, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You are not out of the woods yet. A plant can hermie at any time and you still have a long ways to go. Your flowering starts when you fixed your timer. The longer light periods during the dark caused her to reveg, so you may be okay, but don't quit looking for nanners.


Thanks THG I'll keep you posted!


----------



## nova564t (Feb 17, 2011)

I took a couple close ups this morning, take a look.











Is there anything that looks bad here?


If this thing doesn't go bad yield is gonna be huge.
The server changed something so all we get are little pics until you click on them.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 17, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> If this thing doesn't go bad yield is gonna be huge.
> The server changed something so all we get are little pics until you click on them.



Lol there called Thumbnails, They are better because you can now upload a pic that is 1200x1200 and still keep your journal tidy You can put them all side by side as well, I find it better like this. Hopefully we will get the light box to display them again as well. opening other tabs to see them does get annoying when there are allot of pics to go through. 

Plant looks nice n green.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 17, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> I took a couple close ups this morning, take a look.
> 
> 
> View attachment 160202
> ...



Can't really tell anything from the pics.  You will have to do visual exams on your girls.  Let's hope for the best.  I think that with the reveg, you will get more, smaller buds.  Sometimes you get so many growing tips (they can get a little unruly)  that the buds just don't get huge, but they should still be great.

The pic thing is the way it used to be.  It can take a long time for the huge pics to load and some find it rather irritating to have to scroll to see an entire picture.  With the thumbnails, you can enlarge them if you want to.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 20, 2011)

The flowers are developing nicely, trichome production is improving daily I know I could still run into problems but I'm happy with the way things are going.



I haven't removed my wavy Mylar yet maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Hick (Feb 21, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The pic thing is the way it used to be.  It can take a long time for the huge pics to load and some find it rather irritating to have to scroll to see an entire picture.  With the thumbnails, you can enlarge them if you want to.



...AND, it is no longer necessary to use the paperclip!


----------



## BBFan (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like you're back on track nova564t!  Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 24, 2011)

Things look good, no signs of nanners, lots of trichomes.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 1, 2011)

I snapped a couple pics of Psycho plant today while painting. 


Its the leaning tower of Puna Budder!


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow that plant really put on weight, the left side has so many buds it has a hunchback


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 1, 2011)

wow nova those are some though ol girls yah got there. def keep around for some dusting as someone said earlier. looking good.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 2, 2011)

Going to be a bumper harvest nova.
Congrats.
T4


----------



## nova564t (Mar 4, 2011)

Its gonna take a week to trim this sucker.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2011)

looking good Nova!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2011)

lookin good man


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well i can assure you that your plant is not hermie. Just give her some more time and you will start noticing bigger buds.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 19, 2011)

My computer got attacked by a baaad virus thingy so I'm on the wifes computer so I cant do photos right now but things look real good and I'm about a week from harvest.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 19, 2011)

i want to see this thing finish


----------



## merlin19 (Mar 20, 2011)

yes she started back to veg i have the same problem i had 2 power failures and screwed up my timers the plants strted to veg now i reset the timers and i'm witing to see what happens haven't seen any hermies I just hope the produce bud and im not waisting my time anyone know


----------



## nova564t (Mar 21, 2011)

Took some bud pics, it looks like its gonna be a good one.












I cut one of the lower branches cause I was gettin low.
Its got a better flavor than the last plant. really stoney.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 30, 2011)

I cut that one down on Friday night and will post harvest photos soon.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 31, 2011)

looking descent over here Nova... Did you dry the "branch" at all?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 31, 2011)

nice bro....congrats!


----------



## nova564t (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok this is the end of this thread, I took a couple pics before cutting it down, then there are some of it hanging.










Here is the final result the first one is the nice dense buds, they look pretty good. the next pic is airy, stringy buddage, this pile will used for hash. the next is bunk and stems, then one close up of a nice bud. 





Thanks for watching this, the final word is DONT LET THIS HAPPEN TO YOU!!!!


----------



## Smokey265 (Jul 9, 2011)

now those are some nice buds... what was the dry weight?


----------



## nova564t (Jul 9, 2011)

I never did weigh that harvest, but I only got about an oz good buds.


----------

